# Very handy filling knife



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

I don't know if any of you have ever come across one of these things - I was in a supermarket and spotted a cheap set of knives (about £5.00/ $7.00 iirc) but this one caught my eye. It's actually been a great tool and the crosshead screwdriver attached to the handle comes in real useful when filling drywall (yeah the taper's plague of drywall fixers not sending all the screws right in).

I haven't seen any of these anywhere else - Somebody had a bright idea when they thought of it :thumbsup:


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

that's a nice knife. I've only seen the screwdriver setup on 5-in-1s- or "10-in-ones" as they call them now. Some of them even have bottle openers, what are they inviting? Perhaps flaming the fire that fuels a painter's bad rep?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I saw an ad for Hyde's "10 in 1 Multi Tool" and wondered it it was a gimmick or something useful.

I couldn't find a decent pix online so I scanned the ad out of a trade mag:










But I don't come up with ten uses. Four bits, a hammer end, roller scraper, flat scraper, and crack opener.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

That's a cool tool Bill - I haven't seen any like that here, I've got a 5 in 1 but that 10 could be useful :thumbsup:. The pic I posted has the bit fixed so it can't be replaced. It's handy for me though because I do a lot of taping and you often don't notice the screw is sticking out until you fill it - Just a flip over, tighten it up and fill.


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

that's pretty cool too- what, no bottle opener? LOL. I messed around w/ one at a local SW store and didn't like the idea of holding onto the knife end, or having the scraper scratch up my wrist while using it as a screwdriver. I carry around a flathead w/ me at all times anyway- although my pants' pockets don't care for that :no:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Having a phillips head on a mud knife like that is a good idea. 

Unless the blade is full of mud when you flip it - and knowing me :whistling2:


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

...old muddy wrister


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

daArch said:


> But I don't come up with ten uses. Four bits, a hammer end, roller scraper, flat scraper, and crack opener.


It's got its uses listed on the knife. They're a bit hard to make out but I see there's the 4 bits and hammerhead listed so I guess that's the 'other' 5. I don't see the nail remover but I presume the hole for it is underneath the sticker


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ParagonVA said:


> that's pretty cool too- what, no bottle opener? LOL. I messed around w/ one at a local SW store and didn't like the idea of holding onto the knife end, or having the scraper scratch up my wrist while using it as a screwdriver. I carry around a flathead w/ me at all times anyway- although my pants' pockets don't care for that :no:


I am forever needing a screw driver while hanging and my pockets are FILLED, so I carry one of these in my tool apron next to my pencil.









It's perfect for switch plates and other small items. Larger screws require a trip to the tool bag.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

daArch said:


> I am forever needing a screw driver while hanging and my pockets are FILLED, so I carry one of these in my tool apron next to my pencil.
> 
> View attachment 2963
> 
> ...



Our kit is getting more like 007's all the time :laughing:

I suppose we've got a lot in common with spies - We're always looking for new gadgets, clients are always bugging us, heck, some of us even wear a tuxedo just like Mr Bond :whistling2:


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

ParagonVA said:


> ...old muddy wrister


You just reminded me of a joke - Off to the joke thread again... :thumbup:


----------



## graybear13 (Feb 28, 2009)

I carry a Leatherman in me back pocket and it's got enough attachments to handle about anything . It will also double as a roll of quarters , should the need arise .:whistling2:


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

daArch said:


> I am forever needing a screw driver while hanging and my pockets are FILLED, so I carry one of these in my tool apron next to my pencil.
> 
> View attachment 2963
> 
> ...


so that's strange, I have the identical screwdriver :blink:. It's my go to for removing bathroom hardware. I misplaced it for 2 days once and was all freaked out...no, no!! I have others, but that one just needs to be in my bag at all times regardless. Funny thing is, I found it in my van when I bought it used. :yes:



TooledUp said:


> You just reminded me of a joke - Off to the joke thread again... :thumbup:


eeeeeeeeewwwwwww!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ParagonVA said:


> so that's strange, I have the identical screwdriver :blink:. It's my go to for removing bathroom hardware. I misplaced it for 2 days once and was all freaked out...no, no!! I have others, but that one just needs to be in my bag at all times regardless. Funny thing is, I found it in my van when I bought it used. :yes:


Strange that people of similar minds and crafts find the same tool useful ??? Not at all. 

I "found" my first one at a high tech repair/supply shop. They had some in a cup at the desk - promotional give-aways. So since they were free - I took three ! :thumbsup:

I had one in my apron, one at my desk, and one in my model room (when I built RC airplanes). I lost one and was desperate. Found a place in Needham MA (You-do-it electronics) where I bought about five more. I gave two away and have stashed the rest. BTW, once I bought the new ones, I found the one I lost. As we all know, that's the surest way of finding something lost - buy a replacement !


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

But I don't come up with ten uses. Four bits, a hammer end, roller scraper, flat scraper, and crack opener.

Do you need an opener to smoke the stuff?:blink:


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

daArch said:


> Strange that people of similar minds and crafts find the same tool useful ??? Not at all.
> 
> I "found" my first one at a high tech repair/supply shop. They had some in a cup at the desk - promotional give-aways. So since they were free - I took three ! :thumbsup:
> 
> I had one in my apron, one at my desk, and one in my model room (when I built RC airplanes). I lost one and was desperate. Found a place in Needham MA (You-do-it electronics) where I bought about five more. I gave two away and have stashed the rest. BTW, once I bought the new ones, I found the one I lost. As we all know, that's the surest way of finding something lost - buy a replacement !


You said it- that's how I _always_ end up finding stuff. 

I was thinking "strange" more because I've never, ever seen one of those little screwdrivers with the short phillips on the one end before. I wish I had a bunch too.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ParagonVA said:


> I've never, ever seen one of those little screwdrivers with the short phillips on the one end before. I wish I had a bunch too.


They are quite common in the electronics trade. You can actually order them by the gross as a promo-gift - click here.




Look around DC for electronics stores, REAL electronics stores, not Radio Shack. But who knows, maybe your local ACE hardware may have them:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

daArch said:


> I am forever needing a screw driver while hanging and my pockets are FILLED, so I carry one of these in my tool apron next to my pencil.
> 
> View attachment 2963
> 
> ...


So Bill, does it fit pretty good in your vinyl pocket protector?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> So Bill, does it fit pretty good in your vinyl pocket protector?



Right next to my pocket slide rule: :whistling2:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol: There we go. I dont know about you, but I remember having to learn how to use one of those in my school days. I wonder if they even teach how to use them anymore.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> :lol::lol::lol: There we go. I dont know about you, but I remember having to learn how to use one of those in my school days. I wonder if they even teach how to use them anymore.


Me too. I literally have three (full sized) ones in a drawer next to me. I never leared logs and trig functions, but I was a whizz on the C & D scales. With the full functioning scientific calculators the kids all have now, slide rules are truly obsolete. We were allowed trig tables during exams, and now they are allowed the calculators.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

daArch said:


> I saw an ad for Hyde's "10 in 1 Multi Tool" and wondered it it was a gimmick or something useful.
> 
> I couldn't find a decent pix online so I scanned the ad out of a trade mag:
> 
> ...



I have one very similar to this and it was a waste of money. The bit holder always falls out....


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

daArch said:


> in my tool apron next to my pencil.


Bill wears an apron. 

:laughing:


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Bill wears an apron.
> 
> :laughing:


:laughing: :laughing: :lol:


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

:no:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

TooledUp said:


> :laughing: :laughing: :lol:


Pete, you might want to remove that, there's someone one this board that'll hit ANYTHING !! And I'm a little "gun shy" having just had a prostate exam today.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

daArch said:


> Pete, you might want to remove that, there's someone one this board that'll hit ANYTHING !! And I'm a little "gun shy" having just had a prostate exam today.


<cough>*ouch*<cough>

I'm glad I didn't post a pic of your other apron.


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

LMMFAO- the tongue is the best :thumbsup:


----------

